# East Norton Tunnel - Leicestershire - Aug 09



## Tican (Aug 31, 2009)

Visited here with losttom and djfresh,

Don't really know anything about the history of this site, but there is some in losttom's post  --> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=12411

Old Plough







Old bookcase/filing cabinets etc






Old trailer











Some strange contraption that none of us could work out, although like Losttom I nearly walked into it on the way back 






Old bits of metal around that used to be on the edge of the arches, anyone know what these would have been for?






Tractor tracks





Old bag of green beans :/





Can of Easy Start






Another trailer 






Tractor with DJ Fresh






Old perscription boxes for Lambs and Piglets
Dated 2006



Hope you enjoyed 

More pictures here: http://djbinks.metalmayhem.org/main.php?g2_itemId=69


----------



## night crawler (Sep 1, 2009)

Seen it on here befor, like the tractor. Looks like some famer uses the place to store stuff.


----------



## Tican (Sep 1, 2009)

night crawler said:


> Seen it on here befor, like the tractor. Looks like some famer uses the place to store stuff.



Nothing in there has moved in years (can tell just by looking at most of it), and it was last used for livestock etc in around 2007ish, apparently there used to be a caravan and running water near the entrance, but the caravan has since gone, and there is no running water, just the pipes remaining, I was going to follow them, but was informed that they go on for miles


----------

